# does it cost a lot to keep goats???



## sc00ter4900 (Sep 15, 2009)

Im working on the fence and the house for 2 goats. I was wondering if it cost a lot to feed them? This is going to sound like a strange question. Are there any hidden cost in raising gaots as pets? Thanks Scotty


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 15, 2009)

Not to sound discouraging, but they can cost a lot at times.
I have my spending to about 3 purchases a year for supplies, once a month trip for feed and once every 3-5 months for hay.
If I need a vet for something(always have that in the bank,..LOL), the $$ can go fast....
You learn what to expect(feed bill) and how to keep the extra $$ for the unexpected,..if that makes any sense... with goats, you never want to get caught with no $$ in your pocket,..LOL.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 16, 2009)

"Costs a lot" depends on what you think is a lot!  Certainly less than a large dog and far, far less than any equine.  It also depends on how much green, growing stuff you have available for them, your climate, and how much of their food you have to buy.

For me, goats are CHEAP to feed.  I have a large pasture, a wooded area, and access to saplings to cut.  I only use hay in the winter, other than a bit at night and if the weather is bad.

But for me, the vet is EXPENSIVE, living in an urban area with no livestock vets....just small animal practices and a few horse vets with mostly wealthy clients.  I paid $330 for a visit for lame goat and the vet just shrugged and said, "Let me know how she is in a couple of days...."  That was all too typical...


----------



## lilhill (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm blessed with a wonderful Vet.  He came out about 3 weeks ago (an hour drive one way) and did CAE testing on 15 goats.  Charged me $159, including the $50 farm call and rabies shots for two dogs.  He has sometimes given me meds and not even charged for it.  I love that man!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 16, 2009)

If you are only going to have 2 goats as pets, I would think it would be cheaper than those of us who breed and have milking goats. As long as you feed properly, probably whethers are the cheapest. At least they are in other livestock.

The biggest thing is not to skimp on feed, minerals and hay. Also make sure you properly worm for your area. Keeping vet costs down is the biggie. Two goats don't go through a lot of feed or hay. Of course that depends on the size goat too. If you get one of the dwarf breeds, the feed and hay costs are much less than the larger size goats just because they don't eat as much as a large goat.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

you might also want to check into hay prices around you - that makes a big difference. around here we can get it from $3 - $5 a bale...and depending on if you have pasture and/or little or big goats - it will make a difference

but around here we say 'get out there and free range 'cuz its FREE'
;-)

we have been lucky b/c we havent needed a vet yet - no problems and we keep up with worming (we use the natural goat stuff which works for us but when we brought 2 new gals in we had to use the chemical stuff from the feed store). we also lucked out b/c the 4H kids next door and the goat folks around us have helped us with a lot of nubie questions. 

so its a broad question and it may depend on your area. check craigs list for hay prices

good luck!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 16, 2009)

How much does worming a goat cost?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends on the wormer and how many times a year you need to do it. You need to ask a vet or goat breeder in your area about worming because it is different in different parts of the country. I buy big bottles of stuff because I worm alpacas and goats with the same stuff and I go through more than some people.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Sep 16, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I'm blessed with a wonderful Vet.  He came out about 3 weeks ago (an hour drive one way) and did CAE testing on 15 goats.  Charged me $159, including the $50 farm call and rabies shots for two dogs.  He has sometimes given me meds and not even charged for it.  I love that man!


AT that price I would love the man too LOL. I checked out hay prices and it's around 8 to 9 dollars a bale. I was told it was good hay. Not to give bad hay. This is all new to me but so far i think I can aford them. Not sure how much the worming stuff is? I still want to do my home work  on goats. I know there are always hidden cost. Im still working on the fence and housing. Not sure if ill get them this year or not? still a lot of questions keep comming up. Thanks  Scotty


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 16, 2009)

is it cheap - NO.. and don't be fooled by those who say it is.. if you properly care for your animals you will incur expenses.. mainly with feed and maintenance..


----------



## freemotion (Sep 17, 2009)

There are certainly ways to save money if you have access to certain things (pasture, browse, or brush you can cut daily and bring in) or if you are willing to learn certain things.  If you learn to give shots, you can do your own vaccinations and injectible worming.  If you learn to trim hooves, you can save there.  

I am aquiring a microscope and thousands of new slides for $175 tomorrow.  Running a fecal exam on my four goats costs me $88.  So the 'scope and supplies are paid for pretty quickly, and will allow me to experiment with herbal dewormers and see what really works on my property with my herd.

I feed whole grains and get them from the farmer mostly so that cuts my grain bill in half.   But the grain bill for pet goats can be non-existant, so that might not help you too much!

For some people, just paying the bills is the easiest way, but I enjoy being more self-sufficient.  It allows me to keep my animals with a high degree of care in spite of fluctuations in the economy.


----------

